# Can I put a 1TB or a 2TB hard drive on my Dell Optiplex 780 Desktop? Please advise...



## ukfazzberry (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello there, 

I’m re-building my current system now, a Dell Optiplex 780 Desktop. I’m in the process of purchasing an internal hard drive for the computer. Currently the system has a Seagate 250GB Barracuda 7200rpm hard drive installed. What capacity hard drive do you suggest I should go for? Should I buy a 1TB or a 2TB internal hard drive for storage? Will this hard drive fit inside the system? Will I have any problems with this configuration if I install Windows 8 into my current system?

System is configured as follows: 

- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 CPU @ 3.0GHz
- 4GB of Memory
- 250GB Hard Drive (New/Blank)
- No Operating System

Reply back!

Thank you,

ukfazzberry.


----------



## ShrunkThatGUY (Nov 1, 2012)

it depends, i believe that case has 3.5" hard drive bays, so no you will have no trouble getting the internal hard drive weather it's 2Tb or 1tb..
windows 8 will install on the drives you buy once again not mattering weather it is 2tb or 1tb
its a personal decision to choose what hard drive you want 1tb or 2tb
Hope this helped


----------



## ShrunkThatGUY (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.dell.com/au/business/p/optiplex-780/pd
your case has the support of a 3.5" expansion bay so you can fit in the internal hard drives


----------



## Virssagòn (Nov 1, 2012)

When you install it, be sure you connect it to your motherboards sata connector. Mostly you can see 3gb/s or 6gb/s on it. Take the SATA 6gb/s if your mobo has one of those. Normally you should have a connector free since most mobo's have at least 3 of them


----------

